
Chinese students in US use “inclusion” / “diversity” to oppose Dalai Lama speech - ZoeZoeBee
https://qz.com/908922/chinese-students-at-ucsd-are-evoking-diversity-to-justify-their-opposition-to-the-dalai-lamas-graduation-speech/
======
kbart
If I didn't see a link, I would think that this was posted on Onion.

 _“We were kind of all taught to be against the Dalai Lama,” she notes. “And
then I searched online, and I realized I didn’t know why I was against him.
Although he is a political person, he did so many good things.”_

Then:

 _“China is kind of defined in Western culture as a brainwashed society:
People are totally brainwashed, and we don’t have self-judgment. So we want to
use this as an opportunity to clarify this.”_

So by "clarify" they mean to prove that the stereotype is true after all?

------
kukac
That's just brilliant. In the name of 'diversity' and 'tolerance' you oppress
anyone you don't agree with.

~~~
theandrewbailey
Welcome to today's extreme left.

------
ganeshkrishnan
What does an average american-chinese person think of such protests?

As an Indian whenever I see Rajan Zed the "spokesperson of Hindus" protest
about his feeling hurt it just makes me cringe and most Indians do not care
about this protests. Is it similar with Chinese in US or are they too
passionate about protesting Dalai Lama?

btw, Dalai Lama used to stay in a town
([https://www.flickr.com/search/?text=dharmshala](https://www.flickr.com/search/?text=dharmshala))
not far from where I used to stay. Peaceful tranquil place and most Tibetians
mind their own business

~~~
et-al
An "average american-chinese person" is actually a bit vague since many people
emigrated from Hong Kong and Taiwan to America, and they most likely do not
hold the same views as the Communist Party of China (CPC) on this matter.

I think the group most likely to oppose the Dalai Lama are the people born of
the one-child generation who did not leave China until after high school. I
say this because they grew up in a China when things and opportunity are
plentiful, all thanks to the glorious CPC. When things are good, it's easier
to believe the party line.

The older generation of mainland Chinese that was born earlier has a different
relationship the government because life was more authoritarian back before
the 90s. The government owned _everything_ and entrepreneurship was very
difficult. And in contrast to the younger generation, because the older one
experienced or knew of the horrors of the Cultural Revolution firsthand, they
were much more skeptical of their government.

If you want one data point, I think it's great the Dalai Lama is speaking at
UCSD. Hopefully it will give the Chinese students and their parents a chance
to see that he isn't the boogeyman.

------
aj7
So much silly analysis below.

Party membership is everything. Now, how can I burnish my credentials while
studying abroad?

Capiche?

------
edblarney
The Dalai Lama ... 'oppressive'. That takes the cake.

